# Would your breasts be sore if you are pregnant but still breastfeeding?



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm having some symptoms that are having me think that I might be pregnant. Except that my breasts arent sore at all and they always get sore when I'm pregnant. I'm still breastfeeding, so would that make a difference? I hope that this hasn't been asked too many times before. Thanks in advance


----------



## MidwifeErika (Jun 30, 2005)

I didn't notice any extra soreness this time around until I was closer to maybe 7? weeks. Now I find myself dreading when my son wants to nurse.


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

I had really sore nips at about 5-6 weeks pregnant, right when I found out. But then it went away and now at 12 weeks they aren't that sore.

But, everyone is different!


----------



## TortelliniMama (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm 10 weeks, still nursing, and don't have breast soreness this time around. I had a couple of brief periods of achiness, but they only lasted for minutes or hours. *Lots* of nipple soreness, but that took a few weeks to get started. Of course, a lot of stuff has been different this time around, but I've been thinking that the lack of breast soreness might be because they're already in use.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

See that's what I thought. Because the soreness is supposed to be the milk ducts starting to wake up and do their thing. So if they're already active, then why would they have to hurt? Well, now I'm panicked







Thanks ladies


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

With my first pregnancy, the very first symptom was incredible overall breast tenderness. OUCH. With my second and third pgcies (12 wks into the third right now) I was nursing a toddler and had absolutely no breast tenderness. With this one I've had some nipple irritation (not pain, but *tickling*, which is maybe worse







: ) I think that bfing really does reduce that initial breast pain.

I've heard that it doesnt' work the same for nipple soreness though, for all women. It's very individual.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

When I'm nursing my nipples are sore but breasts aren't overall tender. Opposite if I'm pregnant and not nursing.


----------



## CountryMom2e (Apr 1, 2005)

I had a lot of soreness while nursing/pg around 7-8 wks, it waned around 10 wks. But I didn't get the big boobies back until around 13 wks.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

It really varies from woman to woman. For me, breast changes were one of the first signs with my 1st and 3rd pgs, but I didn't notice any breast changes at all when I got pg while nursing. That time, my only sign was lack of AF, and I was all set to write Sheila Kippley a letter about how I resumed amenhorea while nursing becuse my DD increased her nursing so much- but I took a pg test first just to make sure. Sure enough, I was pg. I had plenty of sore nipples later in the pg, and reduced supply, and nausea, and fatigue, but nothing in the first few weeks.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

My nipples hurt like Hell when I was still nursing Ella and ended up pg. The breast themselves were fine. I'd POAS


----------



## merrick (Dec 8, 2003)

I think every pregnancy is different. Before having ds, I never had sore breasts. Not during AF or while pregnant. However, after AF came back after he was born, I did notice some soreness during AF and now that I'm pregnant they are pretty sore. But it's possible I just didn't notice the soreness before because I didn't have a baby/preschooler nursing off of them.


----------



## nmm2112 (Sep 6, 2003)

Time to get out the old preg test!!!!!









My first sign that I was preg with #2 was sore nips! That was my only "clue" that I was pregnant because DS was only 9mths when I conceived and I never had a period --- we just caught that first postpartum egg!







or







By the time I "knew" I was pregnant I was already into the 2nd trimester!









Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

My first sign that I was pg with #2 were sore nipples, same as some of the pps.


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

With my first two Dd's, sore breasts were one of my first "symptoms," with this one I haven't had any soreness & this is the first pg that I've nursed through - so yes, I think nursing can diminish the pain.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

I had sore nips right off the bat, felt like she had a mouth full of razors







I'm so glad she weaned right before I got preg again.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Mine were NOT sore this time around (they were SO sore w/dd). That's part of the reason why I didn't know I was pg until just last week... and I'm already 20 weeks!







: I am still nursing, never really got af back, and just honestly didn't know.







I've heard people say every pg is different, but I didn't expect them to be SO different, yk?

So yeah... take it frome me - when in doubt, take a test.


----------



## momto3g3b (Apr 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Satori*
I had sore nips right off the bat, felt like she had a mouth full of razors







I'm so glad she weaned right before I got preg again.









: My breasts have been tender this entire pregnancy (I'm currently 24.5 weeks). My nipples aren't tender until my son latches on (he still nurses about 4 times per day) and then it's like Satori said ~ feels like he has razors in his mouth. OUCH!

Definitely go POAS! GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## 3 Little Monkeys (Mar 13, 2003)

I didn't have any tenderness at all in my breasts this time, this is the first time I was nursing when I got pregnant. Around 8 weeks or so my nipples were SO ultra beyond sensitive, I got tears in my eyes when dd would latch on, my clothing rubbing over them hurt it was so bad! She weaned about 2 months ago and they've been fine ever since - still no tenderness either. This is really odd for me because I ALWAYS have super tender breasts for almost the entire pregnancy


----------

